# StaffPad Developers Interview



## stevebarden (Jul 4, 2020)

There is a terrific new interview on the IPad Pros podcast featuring StaffPad developers David William Hearn and Matthew Tesch. It gives a ton of background on their philosophy of developing this unique composition tool. It gives a revealing look at why they chose to do things they way they did.


----------

